# Jan Fishing Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

An early 4.30am start 4-1-09 today at bells creek.Using 12lb braid 20 leader on a shamano stradic 4000 .Snared this mangrove jack he was 51cm using a 100 mm squidgie.Hopfull third place in HOF


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Swamp
Date of Capture: 4/1/2009
Location: West lakes
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 35cm Black Bream
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 3 inch pearl watermelon 1/32 oz jighead, 6 lb leader, 8 lb braid
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional) Hopefully I can upgrade to a coorong mulloway after next weekend


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

AJD
Caught 3/1/09 at Lamb Island, Tewantin QLD
Flathead 41cm
Caught him in the shallows on a small black shallow diver, 8lb firleine and a 10lb mono leader, while getting absolutely soaked in the rain. Was fishing in the river and creek due to a howling southerly. This was the best fish of the morning with 5 bream and a pike coming on board as well.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Name/UserName - Jason/JTC
Date of Capture - 06/01/09
Location - Lake Currimundi
Type and Size - Estuary Cod/36cms
Line/Leader - 10lb braid/14lb flouro
Lure Used - Gold Lively Lures Mad Mullet
Conditions - Late night/Windy
Comments - Only fish on an otherwise quite night









Cheers,

Jason


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Gary/Avayak
Date of Capture: 06/01/09
Location: Long Reef - White Rock
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Yellowtail Kingfish 65cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 15lb Nitlon braid, 25lb Nitlon flouro leader, 7" Gulp jerk shad in Pearl, 1/2oz 5/0 Nitro jig head
Conditions (optional): Overcast, NE swell butting up against a moderate South wind and sea.
Other Comments (optional): Lots of rats to a keeper.


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont know if mud crabs count, but heres my entry. Ronnie

Name/UserName of Angler- Ronston
Date of Capture- 10/1/09
Location- Narara Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish- 16cm front to back
Tackle/Line/Lure Used- 50lb handline 4o hook
Conditions (optional)- dead flat
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: BIGKEV - Kevin Crawford
Date of Capture: 11 January 09
Location: Noosa River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Mangrove Jack 44cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Sisltar power tip rod, Shimano Calcutta 200, 30pd fireline with 30 nitlon fluorocarbon leader with Rapala Fat Rap Deep 
Conditions (optional) Early Morning on large incoming tide trolling past pontoons in the canals
Other Comments (optional) Straightened the middle trebles and had started straightening the rear trebles, will need to upgrade to better hardware in this lure in the future


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

azzaroo
11/01/19
coffs coast
snapper, pretty big old boy!sorry didn't want to distress him furher by measuring him!
2olb braid 40 fc leader 5$ HB lure
early morn ,put up a hell of a fight!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler; awty
Date of Capture; 01/01/09
Location; Iluka NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish; Snapper 38cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used; T curve, Revo Inshore Baitcaster, 8lb fireline, 16lb leader,halco laser pro in blue/silver
Conditions (optional); glassy
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

My entry for January......

Name/UserName of Angler: Bart70
Date of Capture: 3/1/09
Location: Hastings River, Port Macquarie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky Flathead - 47cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 'YUM' SP on 6lb Nitlon braid.










Cheers,
Bart70


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName - itchyant
Date of Fishing Trip - 10/01/09
Location - Googong
Conditions - Bit windy
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) - only caught two very small redfin for about 4 hours of casting for cod.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Buff
Date of Capture: 02-01-09
Location: West Lake, South Australia
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black Bream. 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Fell to a Zipbait B-Switcher 4 in Black & Gold
Conditions (optional)
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Fisher
Date of Capture: 10/01/09
Location: Cape Elizabeth - SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 4lb fireline
Conditions (optional): Choppy
Other Comments (optional): A pigeon pair


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler, Danny / Physhopath
Date of Capture, 11/1/09
Location, Hastings River, Port Macquarie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish, Flatchap 42cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used, 6lb fireline 9lb leader, Dropshot 1-3kg, sx-40
Conditions (optional), Hungover and windy
Other Comments (optional), Lost a 50cm+ flattie yakside (bit through leader), lost favourite SX-40


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler, Dave/Granpop
Date of Capture, 11/1/09
Location, Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish, Redfin 31 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used, 6lb fireline 6lb leader, Starlo Stix 2-4kg, Chubbie
Conditions (optional), Flat calm - lots of plastic craft floating around


----------



## widsa (Nov 26, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler: Will / widsa
Date of Capture : 11/01/09
Location: Safety Beach, Victoria
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Squid / 51cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano r4000 10lb, ET L.E. 662 spin,yozuri 1.8g blue/pink. 
Conditions (optional) : Flat
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/sbd
Date of Capture: 06/01/09
Location: Shark Central
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish 65cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 15lb
Conditions: Overcast


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 6 Jan '09
Location: Long Reef
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish 66cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Jiggy, Jiggy
Conditions: Lumpy, Windy, uncomfy
Other Comments: Forgot my seat! Quick trip


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Dave/Justcrusin
Date of Capture: 08/1/09
Location: deadwoods
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: bream 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: px45
Conditions: windy
Other Comments: its legal so i guess it will have to do.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 3rd Jan 2009
Location - Nambucca 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bass (48cm)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Daiwa Procaster IM7/zillion combo with 12lb braid/leader and R2S buggipop
Conditions (optional) - Pretty bloody good actually !!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName - Kerrie/ Crazyratwoman
Date of Fishing Trip - 3rd Jan 09
Location - Nambucca River
Conditions - v nice
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) - had a shitty day, t-curve caught everything i got sunscreen in my eye... caught about 10 trees and got a dose of the shits really bad lol dont wanna talk about it


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Cid
Date of Capture - 5/01/2009
Location - Oyster Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead - 56cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - Pflueger President loaded with 4lb braid/6lb leader and a Bushy Fat One


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Caught Saturday
Conditions Flat as a tack
Caught on a small shrimp
Black bream
38cm
Great day on the water
one of 40 keeping 6


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler, Chris/Pescado
Date of Capture, 11/1/09
Location, Durras Lake NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish, Whiting 31cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used, 6lb braid and leader, gulp shrimp
Conditions (optional), Windy
Other Comments (optional), No legal cod for me so far this month


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

MICKOMARLIN
Date of Capture 10TH
Location 2 KMS OFF DUDLEY BEACH
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 73CM SNAPPER NEW PB
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 14LB BRAID 20LB LEADER 
Conditions (optional) WAS A NICE MORNING TURNED VERY WINDY
Other Comments (optional) NO MORE FISHING THE LAKE!!!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

First entry in fishing comp.............. :lol: :lol: 
User name Homemade ........Paul
Date of Capture 9TH
Location Berowra Waters
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 45CM Dusky Flathead
Tackle/Line/Lure Used 10lb braid 20lb leader Lure was a Smiling Jack 3 3/4''
Conditions (optional) overcast with some wind
Other Comments (optional) was caught just before top of tide trolling HB in 2 meters of water


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Name/UserName: Paulo
Date of Fishing Trip: Sun 4th Jan & Sun 11th Jan
Location: Sandon River & Breakfast Creek
Conditions: Beautiful & windy
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): Visibility on Sandon River was 2,5m deep, the fish could see you coming from 50 metres away. Caught two barely legal trevally but no camera. & 11th - Highest tide of the year and cranked the deep holes for mulloway... zip again.


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler - worleybird
Date of Capture - 11th Jan 2009
Location - bonville
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - about 28cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - stiffy popper,shimano symetre 2500, 6lb braid and 6lb leader.
Conditions (optional) -awesome summer evening. nothing doing with the fish though. this was the only one i boated. lost one twice the size at the boat and a nice flatty too.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Keza
Date of Capture : 10/01/09
Location: Hawkes Nest
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Squid / 63cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: yozuri shrimp hunter (trolled)
Conditions (optional) : choppy and in the middle of the day
Other Comments (optional): my 10yr old daughter sat in the back of the yak and out fished me 5 to 1


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Rstanek
Date of Capture : 13/01/09
Location: Careel Bay, Pittwater.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Whiting / 30cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Ye Olde Faithful (half a camo worm)
Conditions (optional) : Windy, gentlemen's hours.
Other Comments (optional): 2nd of 3 whiting in a row that were all taken on plastic, and all on subsequent drifts over the same little sandbank drop off. Stoked to get a Whiting on plastic, now to get one on fly!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler: solatree
Date of Capture : 2/01/09
Location: Coffin Bay, Eyre Peninsula SA.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Snook - 65cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 7' shimano 2-4 kg rod, sedona 1500, 6lb crystal fireline, Berkley gulp 5" sand eel
Conditions (optional) : noice.
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Paffoh
Date of Capture : 11/01/09
Location: Durras Lake, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 28cm Bream, 25.5 forklength
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Proshooter 1500, Procaster V, 4lb Crystal Fireline, 4lb Siglon FC leader, Sx 40
Conditions (optional) : Remarkable morning turning shite by lunch
Other Comments (optional): First legal Bream to survive a few hours in the live well, sprightly when released


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Craig450
Date of Capture - 11/01/09
Location - Durras lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Whiting, 37cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - HeartlandZ, Luvias 1003, 4lb & 6lb leader, popper
Conditions (optional) - Windy and warm
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got back from holidays is it too late to upgrade?
I got this on sunday 11/1


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Well done guys,

The system seems great Ant, kudos for organising the first of many!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

homemade said:


> First entry in fishing comp.............. :lol: :lol:
> User name Homemade ........Paul
> Date of Capture 9TH
> Location Berowra Waters
> ...


 Did I in some way miss the cut


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

COOOOL!!!! 8) 
Thanks Ant, PM sent.

Thanks to Davo's bait and tackle for the support of the comp    
And thanks to AKFF for having these comps for us all to enjoy


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Cheers Ant and Davo's Bait and Tackle!


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks for the comp guys - should be a good year


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys, first i would like to thank AKFF for running the comp and i scored third place in my first comp  , as for bringing something with claws that big into the yak, you just have to be very careful ;-) I was just looking at the HOF and there are no entries for mud crabs and was wondering why my entry wasnt added? Cheers Ronnie.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Got my lure today Ant,
Thanks AKFF and Davo's bait and tackle


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, got mine too.

Thanks to Davo's & AKFF from me and all!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Got mine. Thanks Leftie, DaveyG, AKFF and Davo's, which shop I visited to buy some gear (and thank them) after receiving the lure -- which hasn't had a swim yet.

On to the next comp...


----------

